# Welcome to the Fraser Coast Bayside Brewer's forum



## HBHB (3/5/13)

Hi all.

Thanks to Dane, who has graciously set this forum up for the Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers.

Particularly useful for the Ladies and Gents that don't have a Facebook Account to get the information we've been disseminating via that mode.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## HBHB (3/5/13)

Pics from the February Brew Day held at Dundowran beach.

15 Brewers attended, most fairly new to all grain, a few retreads from the 70's and 80's plus a couple of new extract brewers.

Throughout the day, we got a BIAB done, hands on with a HERMS system for a 30L AG batch, an Extract/steeped grains DIPA and a 100L Bright Ale on the cauldron.

Throughout the day i think we covered about 25 odd different beers.

Martin


----------



## TidalPete (3/5/13)

Thanks Martin!

I don't have a Facebook page & always interested in pretty much everything homebrew-wise going on up your way.
I do remember the great service you provided with my purchase last year. :beerbang:
No affiliation yadda yadda.

That HERMS in the background looks familiar?


----------



## HBHB (3/5/13)

Yeah Pete,

that's the old Cauldron from the shop. The new one will be a 200L built on Italian SS Pots....although SWMBO believes a 200L Braumeister is the way to go for the next one....who am i to argue?

Cheers,
martin


----------

